# Jukee Doodles at Home xx



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It was a lovely day yesterday and Julia captured a bit of it on film........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_8kS5T-YtA

Stephen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! A lovely scene at JD land.  So many foot warmers to choose from! 

Yogi's getting to be a nice big boy! 

Thanks. That was lovely. 

Karen xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

if u believe in re incarnation.................

im coming back as a cockapoo....

marzy


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aaaahhh Josh and I loved watching them all having such a fabulous time xxxxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fabulous  recognised them all bar one

Mick


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic video! Lovely to see them all xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Fabulous  recognised them all bar one
> 
> Mick


Which one  J x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we got Buzz, YumYum, Woody & Woodetta and Yogi but then there's a tight curly brown one unless it was Uncle Festa?

Mick


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely! How do you get anything done in your house that isn't pooch-related though?!

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Well we got Buzz, YumYum, Woody & Woodetta and Yogi but then there's a tight curly brown one unless it was Uncle Festa?
> 
> Mick


:laugh: Yes the brown curly one is Uncle Fester. You could easily mistake him for a Cockapoo! J x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry just had another look and obvious really

Mick


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely video. Thanks for sharing.  x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lovely video so envious lol x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that made us all smile  x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely to see the video - Dexter looks very lonely on our rug on his own.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so lovely to see! What's the secret for getting them all to chill out together? Ruby and Pepper are still more keen on biting each others ears and stealing each others toys!

It's lovely to see all of their tails wagging in unison!

H
x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> That's so lovely to see! What's the secret for getting them all to chill out together? Ruby and Pepper are still more keen on biting each others ears and stealing each others toys!
> 
> It's lovely to see all of their tails wagging in unison!
> 
> ...


LOL....you just need 7 xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

who needs rugs?! lovely video


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

How lovely to see all your cockapoos having fun. Hatti loves company of other dogs,I have joined a walking club with her.Thanks for grooming utube videos of buzz very good information.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs, quite a pack now! Great to see them having such fun together. S x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute, makes me want to give it all in and be a cockapoo whisperer  *whisper whisper* I want the ballllllll


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Fabulous. It was great to see Yogi, Cara is so like him. What a gorgeous pack xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Been away for a few days just catching up. What a great vid.


----------

